# Trying to find a bike



## magarnigel (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I am looking to buy a 2009 Trek 1.5. I really like the green/white combo. I was wondering if anyone knew of any shops that would have one in stock still? I am looking to get between a 50 and 52 frame. I live in San Diego and checked with them and they said all of their shops were out of that size. If anyone might know of any, it would be a great help.

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't normally mention these guys because I don't ride Treks anymore but have you visited Jax Bicycle Center? They are all So. Cal and they specialize in Treks.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Keep your eye on Craigslist and ebay if it is a passed years model.


----------



## magarnigel (Apr 20, 2010)

terbennett said:


> I don't normally mention these guys because I don't ride Treks anymore but have you visited Jax Bicycle Center? They are all So. Cal and they specialize in Treks.


Thanks for the referral. I gave them a call but no luck.



rward325 said:


> Keep your eye on Craigslist and ebay if it is a passed years model.


Yeah I think that's what I'm going to have to do. would be nice to have the warranty on the frame but I can't imagine it being as important as it is for my mtn bike.


----------



## NotZeroSix (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice to hear someone from San Diego! 

Anyways according to treksandiego.com the 09' 1.5c is still in their inventory, however, it isnt up to date in real time. Try calling every other stores to see if they have one in stock. But then again its a clearance item so finding the right size is like finding a needle in a hay stack. Also try calling Black Mountain Bicycles in Mira Mesa or El Camino Bikes since they are both a Trek dealer. Maybe they can accommodate you in your findings. Good luck!


----------

